# Cat rescue - E2 & N16



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

any one know of any rescue centres close to E2 or N16 postcodes?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Wood Green Animal Centre - N22 5LG London Animal Centre - Animal Rescue Centre - Wood Green

Celia Hammomd - Canning Town E16 4HQ
Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters

Or you could try 
Cats for Adoption from Cat Rescue Centres across the UK, on Cat Chat

HTH


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

cats protection have a branch in n19


----------

